# Funky sound



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

That's funky all right. No codes?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What happens if you shut it down with the dipstick pulled (or the oil cap removed)? It sounds like something under pressure leaking down. Was the A/C on at the time?


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Have not tried to troubleshoot it. I know it only does it after the wifes hour drive home. From cold with some short trips. It did not do it, Only have a long drive. I have about 3k miles of extended warranty left so I'm dropping it off Monday, but was curious if anybody had experienced it or had a guess.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2 guesses:

1) HPFP system (regulator?)
2) A/C system (was it running?)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Do the intake valves make their squeaky-squeak noise afterwards?


----------



## 295330 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sound still occurs after shut down, hmm, sounds like slow pressure relief of some kind. Sounds loud, close to top of engine, turbo bearing seizing up? Long shot but possible, your at that kind of millage for anything. Is all accessories off? Its definitely still occurring after engine stopped. So maybe vacuum leak down, turbo bad bearing spin down, or ABS pump issues? All guesses because video isn't helpful in pinpointing noise.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

After the car makes the noise, your wife says "There's definitely something wrong". Usually when I make that sound my wife utters a few choice swear words LOL.

Would love to hear an update after the visit to the dealership next week, very curious noise for sure!


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

My car has made that noise for almost it's entire life. It is only for a couple seconds after shutdown, it's some slow bleed down of either vacuum or pressure. For those trying to diagnose this sound, I've literally tried every combination of HVAC and accessories, the noise happens no matter what accessory is on or off during shutdown. 

I'm pretty sure it comes from this:


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

After doing some research, the wastegate actuator vacuum control solenoid resides under this little shield.

GM Part # 55575611


Google "turbo wastegate solenoid noise" and check out the videos , it's definitely the source of the noise. Let me know if you replace it. I've been running with it like that for probably 60k. Shockingly my DEALER never identified it as a problem the COUNTLESS times it was in for repair..........


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

HarleyGTP said:


> After doing some research, the wastegate actuator vacuum control solenoid resides under this little shield.
> 
> GM Part # 55575611
> 
> ...


CTD has no wastegate . That vacuum controls the vanes inside the turbo.

But yeah that sounds like the issue. It 'shouldn't' make that noise. Most likely a leak, somewhere... That reservoir is a stupid hack don't get any ideas from it, but that's Opel for ya.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> CTD has no wastegate . That vacuum controls the vanes inside the turbo.
> 
> But yeah that sounds like the issue. It 'shouldn't' make that noise. Most likely a leak, somewhere... That reservoir is a stupid hack don't get any ideas from it, but that's Opel for ya.


Well, Alldata has this part listed as such, and doing a search on the part number will come up with multiple references to the turbo wastegate valve. I seriously doubt that our turbo diesel engines have no wastegate. They may not have a blow-off valve, but I'm sure there is some type of wastegate.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

HarleyGTP said:


> Well, Alldata has this part listed as such, and doing a search on the part number will come up with multiple references to the turbo wastegate valve. I seriously doubt that our turbo diesel engines have no wastegate. They may not have a blow-off valve, but I'm sure there is some type of wastegate.


I wouldn't say it didn't have one if I wasn't 100% sure. You can find some vids on youtube. Just search "How a VGT turbo works"


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> I wouldn't say it didn't have one if I wasn't 100% sure. You can find some vids on youtube. Just search "How a VGT turbo works"


Okay, so no wastegate, yet the part is named the wastegate actuator...go figure. You could call it a turd handler if you want, this actuator controls the boost levels going to the intake manifold.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

HarleyGTP said:


> Okay, so no wastegate, yet the part is named the wastegate actuator...go figure. You could call it a turd handler if you want, this actuator controls the boost levels going to the intake manifold.


Sloppy docs. Happens too often...


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Mine makes that noise since I bought it but not as loud

Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

The actuator was around $50 shipped, I bought one and will swap mine out to see if it eliminates the noise.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

HarleyGTP said:


> Okay, so no wastegate, yet the part is named the wastegate actuator...go figure. You could call it a turd handler if you want, this actuator controls the boost levels going to the intake manifold.


A wastegate or actuator by any other name...


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> A wastegate or actuator by any other name...


Oh my, LOL!?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> A wastegate or actuator by any other name...


LMAO! Classic!!!


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> A wastegate or actuator by any other name...


Too funny, Dropped it off this morning, Let them know the internet said the Turd Handler was bad.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Replaced my turd handler, sound gone. 2 10mm bolts, 5 minute swap.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

AHHHHHHHH, I hate FKN Dealers that won't listen. So I dropped it off told them what was wrong, Explained I understand you can't take my word for it. Let the Service writer here the sound. Asked for the tech to hear the sound. Said to busy we will relay it. Get the phone call Yesterday. Its fixed you had an outstanding TSB for HVAC control blah blah blah at shutdown. I state thats not the sound or the location of it. Problem is sound is only duplicated after the car has been driven for a good 30-40 minutes or after its hot. So I get home after the dealer is closed, Then I get the Turd Handler screaming away. I call dealership. Tries to read another TSB that a 14 cruze will make various humms' woosh squeaky sounds when it is shut off. I know I have had the car for 95K miles, I know what it does. This just started happening. Well bring it back and we will see what we come up with. FKN morons. IF it was not under warranty I'd done it myself.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I feel your pain, had to go without my car for over 2 weeks recently waiting for a timing belt. Because it was warranty I couldn't just go online and order one, had to wait for the GM red tape. 

Take her back in and hopefully they'll fix u up. This too shall pass (like a turd through the handler)


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> I feel your pain, had to go without my car for over 2 weeks recently waiting for a timing belt. Because it was warranty I couldn't just go online and order one, had to wait for the GM red tape.
> 
> Take her back in and hopefully they'll fix u up. This too shall pass (like a turd through the handler)


ROFLOL!?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> AHHHHHHHH, I hate FKN Dealers that won't listen. So I dropped it off told them what was wrong, Explained I understand you can't take my word for it. Let the Service writer here the sound. Asked for the tech to hear the sound. Said to busy we will relay it. Get the phone call Yesterday. Its fixed you had an outstanding TSB for HVAC control blah blah blah at shutdown. I state thats not the sound or the location of it. Problem is sound is only duplicated after the car has been driven for a good 30-40 minutes or after its hot. So I get home after the dealer is closed, Then I get the Turd Handler screaming away. I call dealership. Tries to read another TSB that a 14 cruze will make various humms' woosh squeaky sounds when it is shut off. I know I have had the car for 95K miles, I know what it does. This just started happening. Well bring it back and we will see what we come up with. FKN morons. IF it was not under warranty I'd done it myself.


The techs at the dealership will replace everything and anything before actually getting to the route cause. Bottom line is that the actuator making a sound doesn't effect serviceability and it won't come up on their service computer, so there's no real need for them to fix it!


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Well its been there for 2 days. They sent out 3 Techs to listen to the sound. They hear it 2 or 3 times. They come to the conclusion that it has a bad vacuum booster. "Shakes head" I politely say could it be this "Turd Handler" Under this little shield. NO nO NO its probably not bad they never go bad. So they had to order the Vacuum booster. They should not fix the car today I'm guessing. but at least we get to rack up a few hundred miles each day on their loaner. I'm going to make a quick post about our loaner. Have any of you driven the new cruze? They killed that car.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

I'd tell them to special order the part, take the car back, and never bring it to that dealership again. It's so obviously this actuator that is making the sound. My brother-in-law who is a BMW tech heard it once with the hood open, pointed right to it within 3 seconds. I've been driving for the last couple days with the new actuator, the sound is completely gone. 

While this work "may" be covered under warranty, be mindful that they are still ripping things apart and replacing parts that don't need to be replaced, just to collect on warranty work $$.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I did kindly ask them to replace this first, so we shall see what they want to do. Yes looking for another dealer, but the warranty is about to expire. Hoping the timing belt blows up before 100k LOL


Update, Said they would replace that part first.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

On second thought, it might be your Canuter Valve.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060807133045AADFPAX

Sorry to hear about your ordeal...Hoping Chevy gets you fixed soon!


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Mine has been making that tooting sound since I got it with 36K on it. GF has asked me what the heck that sound was before, and I just told her my car farts when it shuts off 

As long as it's not affecting performance or longevity, I won't care to replace it.


----------



## Badbird (May 13, 2017)

Hey guys, had this noise for several months now. Took it to the dealer a few weeks ago since I'm 3 months from the end of my bumper to bumper to have a couple of things fixed...they replaced my headlight due to the amber reflector breaking off but didn't do anything about this noise except give me a paper on all of the possible noises these cars can make, total BS. I read this thread a week ago and decided to replace it myself. Turd handler lol replaced (literally 5 min), noise gone. The part was $43.xx with free delivery if you spend $50 or more (I bought an oil filter too). No way I was driving 80 miles back to that dealer.


----------



## Badbird (May 13, 2017)

More than 100 miles on the Cruze and still no funky noise from the turd handler....Thank you HarleyGTP for all of the useful info to get this part replaced


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Turd Handler replaced. Car is quiet.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Good to see everyone fixed up!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Little late to the party, but mine started doing the same thing. I replaced it about a year ago, strange noise has been gone since.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Rename thread, make it a Sticky and you'd have a "Sticky Turd Handler"...Gross!!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Favorite Thread Yet!!!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> I wouldn't say it didn't have one if I wasn't 100% sure. You can find some vids on youtube. Just search "How a VGT turbo works"


so, ummm, where did ya go??? :sigh:


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

sailurman said:


> so, ummm, where did ya go??? :sigh:


I'm still around.


----------



## wTheOnew (Jan 7, 2014)

Excited to finally see others ports about this and how to fix it! Mine has done this the end of the first year that I've had it. I've brought up the mooing several times in the last couple years and every time they've said it was normal...right up until 40k miles where they said it was an issue and that it would cost $600 to fix since no more warranty. Typical GM... At least I can deal with it myself now.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

wTheOnew said:


> Typical GM... At least I can deal with it myself now.


I still don't understand this mentality, we don't make a cent unless we find an issue. Warranty or not.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I still don't understand this mentality, we don't make a cent unless we find an issue. Warranty or not.


I was told by one of the techs, and I believe what he said. Dealerships hate warranty work as they only get paid X amount (which is significantly less than their pay rate) for labor or the job in general from GM, they make much more when you have to come back and pay out of pocket when its not covered.


----------



## wTheOnew (Jan 7, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> I still don't understand this mentality, we don't make a cent unless we find an issue. Warranty or not.


I couldn't tell you. My wife and I literally complained about it every few months for 25k+ miles. They said it was normal every single time. Then bam, few thousand past 36k and now it's an issue and that'll be $600 please. (edit: didn't end up having the dealer do the work, ordered the part to install myself here one of these days)

<rant> ...on top of that my Cruze is currently in the shop for an EGR valve and dead cell in the battery at under four years. Only $550 this time. ...plus several NOX sensors, a DEF sensor, the entire infotainment system. Maybe I'm unlucky but my '14 Cruze has been in the shop almost quadruple the amount of days and more repair cost than my '08 Wrangler and '16 Grand Cherokee combined. I actually bought the Grand a year earlier than I wanted because we needed a third vehicle with how often the Cruze is out of commission. Absolutely love the car, but the quality is atrocious. </rant>


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> I was told by one of the techs, and I believe what he said. Dealerships hate warranty work as they only get paid X amount (which is significantly less than their pay rate) for labor or the job in general from GM, they make much more when you have to come back and pay out of pocket when its not covered.


True fact, but that's just a factor of working at a dealership unfortunately. I've personally never seen anything ignored to try to get it later out of warranty. That's just horrible customer retention for one.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> True fact, but that's just a factor of working at a dealership unfortunately. I've personally never seen anything ignored to try to get it later out of warranty. That's just horrible customer retention for one.


I would agree about terrible customer service. I understand you can't just start changing out parts because a customer says something is wrong, but some of these Dealerships are sooooooo busy I can see why they push off non critical warranty work to later or Can't duplicate it. On the other hand I have a T&C mini van and we have a smaller dealership in town and they try to fix anything I bring to their attention and if its can't duplicate they work with me to make sure it does get taken care of if it arises again.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Where are you guys buying this part from?

I ordered from gmpartsdirect and it's been more than a week 'Ready to Ship'.. I just want this noise gone ugh!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

GM Parts Direct is notoriously slow.

And I mean glacially.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> GM Parts Direct is notoriously slow.
> 
> And I mean glacially.


Tell me about it. Unfortunately they were one of the few places I could get the part from. Got the part Saturday and swapped it out in 5 minutes, noise is gone!

Thanks to HarleyGTP for posting the p/n!


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect and old thread and pardon the PUN the "Turd Handler has **** the bed again" just past the one year mark, and out of warranty. Well at least I know part numbers and how to fix it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Odd for it to fail so soon. Potentially some soot and stuffs leaking in.

Which if that's a case it's a new turbo and I doubt it's worth it. You could try cleaning it... Somehow...


----------

